# ryj churchill



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

what is the opinions on this baby?


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't care much for the RyJ brand.. though this one is an extremely full bodied cigar and a classic with cigar veterans.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

It's a great stick. Full bodied enough to enjoy, flavor changes throuout the stick, great draw and burn- I could go on and on... Love'em :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

audio1der said:


> It's a great stick. Full bodied enough to enjoy, flavor changes throuout the stick, great draw and burn- I could go on and on... Love'em :tu


:tpd: When these are on......they're one of the best!! I had a '98 which was one of the best cigars I've ever smoked. The few '06s I've had were fantastic too!! :ss


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

audio1der said:


> It's a great stick. Full bodied enough to enjoy, flavor changes throuout the stick, great draw and burn- I could go on and on... Love'em :tu





Mr.Maduro said:


> :tpd: When these are on......they're one of the best!! I had a '98 which was one of the best cigars I've ever smoked. The few '06s I've had were fantastic too!! :ss


:tpd: A must have, wish I could afford to buy more!


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Awesome stick but really needs a minimum of 5 years of age and 8-10 is even better.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

A vintage RyJ Churchill Tubo is the best cigar I have ever smoked, period. Absolutely ruined me on them, so much so that do this day, even a very, very good one leaves me disappointed.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> :tpd: When these are on......they're one of the best!!


:tpd:

The tubos are as legendary as they get.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Awesome cigars I enjoy mine fresh because it still has that punch like it was meant to and the flavors are fantastic.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

LeafHog said:


> A vintage RyJ Churchill Tubo is the best cigar I have ever smoked, period. Absolutely ruined me on them, so much so that do this day, even a very, very good one leaves me disappointed.


:tpd:

The tubos from the 70s are just "to die for." :dr :dr :ss :ss


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

I think its a good cigar but not a great cigar. I debated on buying a box of these for some time. After trying a handfull of them I was not blown away.

To be honest with you and all you can go ahead and bash a way on this.

I was looking to pick up a box of good churchills for the summer.
I got down to La Aurora 1495 churchill vs the RyJ Churchill.

I went with the 1495 because I think its a smoother smoke. :2


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Coffee Grounds said:


> I think its a good cigar but not a great cigar. I debated on buying a box of these for some time. After trying a handfull of them I was not blown away.


I agree 100% with this statement in regards to recent production. Vintage is an entirely different ballgame.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

They are a decent smoke, lighter than you'd expect. Takes at least 1.5 hours to get through one though! Not one of my go-to smokes to be honest, but definitely a must-try "classic" Cuban. I've no experience with vintage but I hear they are excellent. :tu


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Not a fan of anything RyJ, just too spicy. Then again I don't like the Bolivar brand either :r


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Coffee Grounds said:


> I think its a good cigar but not a great cigar. I debated on buying a box of these for some time. After trying a handfull of them I was not blown away.
> 
> To be honest with you and all you can go ahead and bash a way on this.
> 
> ...


Are you referring to an NC RyJ Churchill?

The tubos are one of the best churchills I've had. I've been fortunate to smoke a 70(thanks Poker), a lot of 85s, and still have some 97s and 99s. These are must have cigars!


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Are you referring to an NC RyJ Churchill?
> 
> The tubos are one of the best churchills I've had. I've been fortunate to smoke a 70(thanks Poker), a lot of 85s, and still have some 97s and 99s. These are must have cigars!


I always thought these are a must share cigars.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

calistogey said:


> I always thought these are a must share cigars.


That's your next cigar when we see each other. :tu


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

beamish said:


> what is the opinions on this baby?


buy the A/Ts! :tu


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

I like many of the RyJ line. I think that Churchill and the exhibicion #4 are the best in RyJ line. I have a box of Churchill from 98 which are very good but the Churchill Tubo I had from '02 was an unbelieveable cigar.


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

cigarflip said:


> Are you referring to an NC RyJ Churchill?
> 
> The tubos are one of the best churchills I've had. I've been fortunate to smoke a 70(thanks Poker), a lot of 85s, and still have some 97s and 99s. These are must have cigars!


No I was referring to Cuban 06 production


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Great cigars with great aging potential. I have some R&J Tubos C-Hills from 70's, 85, and 98. The vintage ones are excellent and the 98's are pretty good also. Have not tried any 06's. 

I would think that 06 is too young, but I had a March 06 Monte Edmundo the other day and it was pretty darn good already. Some other 06's I've tried were definately not ready yet though.

Since it's a pretty expensive smoke and 98 and 99's are still around, I would go that route.:2


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

I passed on a lot of 98s because they are not tubed. Big difference in taste.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

cigarflip said:


> I passed on a lot of 98s because they are not tubed. Big difference in taste.


Agree 100% bro. The untubed don't do much for me either.


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

Fredster said:


> Agree 100% bro. The untubed don't do much for me either.


Interesting so there is that big of difference between the untubed and tubed.
My experience was with untubed.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> That's your next cigar when we see each other. :tu


I think that can be arranged, but what would be my first? 

Although it slows down the aging process a bit, it does protect the cigars from humidity fluctuations and oxidation which would adversely affect the cigar when aging long-term.


----------



## johninct (Jan 8, 2006)

These are terrific. Even those not tubed. Maybe the tubed are better after 10+ years but the rest are a wonderful 1.5 hour smoke.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> Are you referring to an NC RyJ Churchill?
> 
> The tubos are one of the best churchills I've had. I've been fortunate to smoke a 70(thanks Poker), a lot of 85s, and still have some 97s and 99s. These are must have cigars!


I have a few boxes of Tubos from the 80's and have enjoyed them very much. I think I need to dig them back out as it has been about 6 months since I had one...


----------



## cohibaguy (Feb 22, 2006)

One of the best cigars period. Have all of that kick and spice which are what make RjJ so popular...


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Coffee Grounds said:


> Interesting so there is that big of difference between the untubed and tubed.
> My experience was with untubed.


Yep, big difference. The tubed ones age better and are much richer. It doesn't take 10 years either. You can start to taste a big difference after 5 or so.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

The Professor said:


> :tpd:
> 
> The tubos from the 70s are just "to die for." :dr :dr :ss :ss


Yeah, these are pretty good. I have not had one more recent than 1998s that I have really enjoyed (only had one or two that I can remember from post-1998). However, the 80s tubos are outstanding and the 70s tubos are phenominal.


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a box of 06 that were a little on the sweet side, if that makes any sense.

I put them in the bottom of the humidor, and am planning on letting them sit for a few years...if I can last that long.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Got an 05 box as a anniversary gift from my wife. Saving these purely for special occasions as she really suprised me by getting them. Had another on New Years Eve. Lit it up at 10:30 and it lasted me into the New Year. Just an excellent cigar. Burn was perfect.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Coffee Grounds said:


> Interesting so there is that big of difference between the untubed and tubed.
> My experience was with untubed.


It seems to make more of a difference the older the cigar gets. When young (say 3-5 years) I don't think it would make that much of a difference. I can't stand the new churchills tubed or not. Taste like road tar infused with black coffee..no sweetness at all.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I was gifted an '03 tubos as part of a blind 5'er trade with a BOTL this fall. I lit it on Saturday evening as part of our last public indoor herf. (our smoking laws are now 100% no indoor smoking)
O M G it was amazing; everything a cigar can be. I just hope my non-tubed churchies hold a candle to that amazing cigar in 3 more years.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

I have been smoking tubed and non-tubed Churchills (and Prince of Wales as well as Clemenceaus) for more than ten years now. They are among my favorite cigars. If there is a difference between non-tubed and tubed though, I find the non-tubed better out of the box and in aging. Tubos aging better also goes against common theory of cigars aging better when they are in the box with their brethren instead of single packed.

In any case, to each his own, but in my view the non-tubed version is just as good if not better and is a bit cheaper per box (10% or so).

Till


----------

